
4chan fixes Amtrak - nether
https://boards.4chan.org/n/thread/1050512
======
lngnmn
This world would be a much better place if more autistic people could be
excluded from this painful useless 24/7 success-and-social-status cosplay and
hipster's snowflakery bullshit and just do whatever they like to do.

Also removing the need to sing one's work to avoid negative personalized
attacks (from those with sub-100 IQ) and being able to get just truth-
motivated anonymous feedback for correctness and/or new ideas is a huge
productivity boost.

This BTW confirms the ancient maxim that losing one's personality (in the
context of seeking to attain any social status or recognition whatsoever)
liberates one's "energy" (which is otherwise wasted on building up and
supporting that ephemeral social construct). We could call it social
relaxation, if you wish - a necessary precursor for proper concentration or
so-called state of flow.

------
lappa
Archived version
[https://archive.nyafuu.org/n/thread/1050512](https://archive.nyafuu.org/n/thread/1050512)

------
magoon
With airlines pissing so many people off you'd think the trains would be
catering to customers.

Instead, they are just using the excuse to be frustrating and expensive. Take
Amtrak from NYC (Penn Station) to D.C. and you'll understand the lost
opportunity.

It's only a tiny bit better, and a tiny bit cheaper.

(I commute from CT to NYC on Metro-North and have the same problem with them.
In 5 years, my Metro-North monthly has gone up $200 and ride times are 50%
longer.)

------
zkms
> Go back to the pointless arrow logo

ah, the amtrak logo that looks utterly identical to the >>= haskell operator.
I love it!

------
rongway
Some of these suggestions are actually pretty decent. Gotta say, I had low
standards for 4chan

~~~
api
I was expecting something along the lines of an anime character saying "charge
moar 4 Jews and kill niggers TOP KEK" so yeah. Low expectations work well for
modern cinema too.

~~~
masklinn
> I was expecting something along the lines of an anime character saying
> "charge moar 4 Jews and kill niggers TOP KEK" so yeah.

Not all boards are /b/ though.

~~~
Pxtl
Or /pol/

------
transfire
If the government can't do anything positive to improve train travel then they
should just get out of it. All they have to do is guarantee the easements for
routes -- and there should be no prohibitive taxation and inordinately
burdensome regulation on these easements and there needs to be plenty of them
covering all parts of the country for both freight and passenger. Private
industry can work out the rest.

But, if the government would like to do something proactive, they could start
a big project to build-out double-wide high-speed rails across the country. It
would be a huge boon for our economy.

Unfortunately none of it will ever happen because oil and airline lobbyists
have their claws far too deep into our congressmen.

(P.S. Example of how government regulation is the problem... ever take a train
from Florida to Texas? Would you have ever have guessed the route goes thru
Chicago? By law.)

------
vinchuco
flagged?

------
monk_e_boy
TIL Amtrak is trains :)

Do they allow cars on trains? Parking a car on a train, then relaxing in the
dining car for a few hours works well. Drive off at the other end.

~~~
smacktoward
They do, but only on one route that runs down the Southeast to vacation
destinations in Florida. (This one: [https://www.amtrak.com/auto-
train](https://www.amtrak.com/auto-train))

Expanding Auto Train service is one of the suggestions in the linked thread,
and it strikes me as a very good idea. I'm not sure if it's something that
could be done without a lot of unrealistic up-front expense (upgrading track,
buying new rolling stock, etc.) though.

~~~
masklinn
Not sure why you'd need to upgrade the track (the auto train goes like 60 or
70). Definitely need to replace the rolling stock though.

------
Pxtl
> California truly is the biggest waste of existence in this country, I wish
> the Oreville dam washes the entire thing into the ocean.

Can we not ever link to 4chan ever again? Thanks.

~~~
krapp
Why not? I've seen worse comments on Hacker News.

Although I would agree that we shouldn't link directly to 4chan because the
threads disappear - archives like the one posted elsewhere here should be
preferred.

